# Game Thread: New York Knicks @ Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

<center>







vs.








*New York Knicks (21-32) vs. Detroit Pistons (32-19)*

Time: 7:30 PM
Date: Feb. 22, 2005
Venue: The Palace Of Auburn Hills</center>

*Starting Lineups:*


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Keep on the pace for Andrew Bogut


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

The Knicks will start a new losing streak in Detroit.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

As much as I am leanign towards tanking the season and getting more ping pong balls, I still have a second wind with the all-star break. I;m hoping the players get a second wind and try to turn this season around. Remember our run to the finals as an 8 seed? Hey we got some talent here, maybe we can get on a roll in the second half of the year. Beating the Pistons would be a good start :yes:


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Difference was that happened in a strike shortened season when they had new talent that was coming together with Spree and Camby to counter a great Houston, and a still able LJ, and a still decent Ewing before he went down with his injury.

I don't think this team can do it. Houston just isn't healthy enough, Crawford isn't consistant enough, and Marbury may put up good numbers, but its just not enough. 

This team is done and needs to cut its losses now. Throw in the towel.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game Preview


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Has Jamal Crawford met a shot he doesn't like? He wasn't like this at Michigan.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

It's very pleasant to know that we're still sharing the ball after the layoff as we come through with 7 assists in the first quarter. We could stand to lock down a little bit more though.

Knicks not playing bad at all offensively. They too could stand to pick it up defensively.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

can you give a quick review of Jamals game at michigan? since his game now is just crossovers into jumpshots, id like to know


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> can you give a quick review of Jamals game at michigan? since his game now is just crossovers into jumpshots, id like to know



There was a lot more point guard in his game back then, a whole lot. It's one reason he went so high, he was a 6'6" guy with PG skills. Back then he shot a lot of threes, but with the college line being much closer it was more acceptable. He also penetrated a lot more, something I've failed ot see him do in any of the Knicks-Pistons games so far this year. Instead of being a penetrator/jumpshot threat like he was at Michigan, he's just a take 3 dribbles and shoot a jumpshot type of guy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Pistons 97
Knicks 88

Boxscore
Recap


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Guys, I feel for you. You've got some players out there, like Tim Thomas, just stealing money away from the organization. It's highway robbery. Anyways, it was a pretty sloppy game for both teams in my opinion. But, that made for a much closer game than the last one. Jamal Crawford sure likes to shoot, but when he gets hot look out. And Kurt Thomas has one of the better jump shots for a big man in the league. I have a feeling the Knicks are going to get this thing turned around. You've got some quality talent on this team, that should be able to make a push. Don't know if you will be able to go the 20-9 that the JYD predicted, but it should be interesting. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Guys, I feel for you. You've got some players out there, like Tim Thomas, just stealing money away from the organization. It's highway robbery. Anyways, it was a pretty sloppy game for both teams in my opinion. But, that made for a much closer game than the last one. Jamal Crawford sure likes to shoot, but when he gets hot look out. *And Kurt Thomas has one of the better jump shots for a big man in the league.* I have a feeling the Knicks are going to get this thing turned around. You've got some quality talent on this team, that should be able to make a push. Don't know if you will be able to go the 20-9 that the JYD predicted, but it should be interesting. Good luck the rest of the season.


He really does, but that is not what they need. Or what I think they need. They need a guy who will get points in the post. Crawford and Marbury can take those '3's. It would be alright if they had a system where they had other guys whom would be under the basket trying to get offensive rebounds. But when your PF is waiting on the wings to hit jumpers and no one can help on the boards that is like giving away 4-10 easy points a night.

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Yay more ping pong balls:rbanana:

Detroit fans excessively heckling the Knicks bench at the end of the game. In Detroit??? what a shock


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

What a losing team. You know, sometimes you just know it when you look at the looks or jerseys in the game. Just look at the fans here as welll, no energy, and some even want to tank the season. What a losing team.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I hope you guys are happy with this new exciting "young" Knicks team, they sure are fun to watch now


----------



## knicksmsg33 (Jan 6, 2003)

that was a nice picture comparison

of the pistons with the trophy and knicks with none,

the knicks day will come, not this season for sure


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> Yay more ping pong balls:rbanana:
> 
> Detroit fans excessively heckling the Knicks bench at the end of the game. In Detroit??? what a shock


LOL, they always heckle the Knicks and Kurt Thomas, I've seen it first hand. Where'd you read about it.


----------



## knicksmsg33 (Jan 6, 2003)

Fordy74 said:


> Yay more ping pong balls:rbanana:
> 
> Detroit fans excessively heckling the Knicks bench at the end of the game. In Detroit??? what a shock


last year they heckled Jurk Thomas and now they wanna mess with our Rookie Air Riza, they messing with the wrong knick, i hope this motivates him to be a better all around player the next time we play the pistons, maybe Air Riza can break out ala T-Prince, cause for Knick fans he is our SF, just needs court experience.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Their push has no shove 



> Limited to just 24 points in the paint because of the looming inside presence of Ben Wallace and Rasheed Wallace, who each had four of the Pistons' 10 blocked shots, the Knicks settled for a bombs-away approach that resulted in 37.6 percent shooting from the field and a 4-of-21 performance from three-point range. It hardly mattered that assistant Gar Heard took over for Detroit coach Larry Brown, who spent the game in his office nursing an upset stomach, because the Pistons still played "the right way," as Brown demands.


Knicks anemic in return 



> Not that the Pistons (33-19) needed any help. The Knicks shot 38%, allowing 46% and permitting several alley-oop dunks. Detroit gave up no such things on defense. "They just take their time and pick you apart," said Jamal Crawford (23 points). "Whatever you do, they seem to have a counter for it."


 NO LO CONTENDER 



> In the second quarter, the Knicks experienced the wrath of the Wallaces. In a span of two minutes, Kurt Thomas had his shot squarely rejected by Rasheed on a jumper from the perimeter. Rasheed raced upcourt for a fast break and drew a foul. Moments later, Michael Sweetney made an inside move on Big Ben but his turnaround was swatted away.


Knicks, at Detroit, Go 0-3 vs. Pistons 



> "Tonight, off the jump ball, they were in control," said Knicks forward Tim Thomas, who scored 15 points, as did Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

DetBNyce said:


> LOL, they always heckle the Knicks and Kurt Thomas, I've seen it first hand. Where'd you read about it.


The Knicks broadcast on MSG was showing it and talking about it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

knicksmsg33 said:


> last year they heckled Jurk Thomas and now they wanna mess with our Rookie Air Riza, they messing with the wrong knick, i hope this motivates him to be a better all around player the next time we play the pistons, maybe Air Riza can break out ala T-Prince, cause for Knick fans he is our SF, just needs court experience.


I like Prince, or course RJ as well. I've seen shades of both in Ariza.

I know Net fans and Piston fans (DetBNyce) are gonna get pissy over that comment.

-Petey


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Fordy74 said:


> Detroit fans excessively heckling the Knicks bench at the end of the game. In Detroit??? what a shock


That's just this one guy who has some sort of weird feud with Kurt Thomas, probably because Kurt will give it back to him every now and then. You can here them during most games.

Kurt even commented on it after a game last year:

"I laugh at it. It's funny....I think I got the best of him last time, he got the best of me this time."


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Petey said:


> I like Prince, or course RJ as well. I've seen shades of both in Ariza.
> 
> I know Net fans and Piston fans (DetBNyce) are gonna get pissy over that comment.
> 
> -Petey


I don't disagree. A friend asked me yesterday what Ariza's game is and I told him he's Tayshaun Prince without any descernable skills. :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> I don't disagree. A friend asked me yesterday what Ariza's game is and I told him he's Tayshaun Prince without any descernable skills. :biggrin:


Hey hey, trying to knock RJ?

-Petey


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Petey said:


> He really does, but that is not what they need. Or what I think they need. They need a guy who will get points in the post. Crawford and Marbury can take those '3's. It would be alright if they had a system where they had other guys whom would be under the basket trying to get offensive rebounds. But when your PF is waiting on the wings to hit jumpers and no one can help on the boards that is like giving away 4-10 easy points a night.
> 
> -Petey


I'm not going to claim to know a ton of New York's situation, as I don't get to watch their games often. Really, all I know is the team is loaded with a ton of bad contracts. But, last night I was paying close attention to Nazr Mohammad because he seems to be hyped up by some people as a top 10 center, and he has the statistics to warrant it. It must have been an off night, but this guy was completely invisible when he was on the court (2 points and 1 rebound). If he was actually a factor, this would further allow Kurt Thomas to play his game, which includes that nice J. I remember P.J. Brown as a guy that while he crashed the glass, could also hit that jumper. And actually last night Kurt Thomas had 17 rebounds, 5 off the offensive glass, which is very P.J. like (These guys might be long lost brothers). To me along with the jumpshot, he played a pretty solid game. The guy that needs to take some accountability and looked at for a poor effort, atleast last night, is the top 10 center, Nazr.

Trevor Ariza does look like he has some potential, though, especially on the offensive end of the floor. He's got to get better defensively, and I'm sure that will come with time as he gets more acclimated to the NBA game. After all, he's only 19 years old. That's the same age as a notable Piston that gets a free ride by some fans due to his age. Ariza's a very athletic guy, that seems to be a very solid slasher. It's going to be interesting to see what he can become in the next few years.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Petey said:


> Hey hey, trying to knock RJ?
> 
> -Petey


No nothing like that. I really did say that.

I think Ariza would have done himself a big favor by staying in college. He could have been an easy first round pick in a year or so.

I think Ariza and Prince are a similar type of player (on offense at least), only Prince has all the skills and big game experience from playing 4 years of college ball and Ariza doesn't.

Maybe he can pick that up in the NBA though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Trevor Ariza does look like he has some potential, though, especially on the offensive end of the floor. He's got to get better defensively, and I'm sure that will come with time as he gets more acclimated to the NBA game. After all, he's only 19 years old. That's the same age as a notable Piston that gets a free ride by some fans due to his age. Ariza's a very athletic guy, that seems to be a very solid slasher. It's going to be interesting to see what he can become in the next few years.


Well with that, it would only make sense to swap Ariza for Darko huh?

-Petey


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> That's just this one guy who has some sort of weird feud with Kurt Thomas, probably because Kurt will give it back to him every now and then. You can here them during most games.
> 
> Kurt even commented on it after a game last year:
> 
> "I laugh at it. It's funny....I think I got the best of him last time, he got the best of me this time."



He really got to Kurt last year and basically the whole team. I saw it with my own two eyes in person. I heard you could actually hear the guy and Kurt interact on TV. Kurt challenged him to a fight, Mutombo wanted a piece of him, and New York's trainer (?) wanted him very bad -- he had to be held back by security. In the end I think it was all in fun and something Kurt expects from that fan.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I have been there for a few games and heard a few over the sat and he really does have a thing for Thomas, He kinda reminds me of the "barber" for any old piston fans. If you pay him any mind? hes already got ya. Not at all unlike Knicks fans... :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> That's just this one guy who has some sort of weird feud with Kurt Thomas, probably because Kurt will give it back to him every now and then. You can here them during most games.
> 
> Kurt even commented on it after a game last year:
> 
> "I laugh at it. It's funny....I think I got the best of him last time, he got the best of me this time."


Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## knicksmsg33 (Jan 6, 2003)

yeah Ariza is actually decent

I think the hole in his game is that on defense, he gambles a bit going for the steal or he tends to leave his player for a second or two too long, if he would styick to his opponent, face him up on every move, his defense would be much better than seen, instead of steals, limit the man you are playing from getting touches, from getting overly involved

As for Kurt, and that fan, that same fan got on Karl Malone nerves last season, and they almost got into a fight

Nazr is my boy, but i had noticed that our team won when Marbury and Nazr played good, if either one was off slightly, we would or more or less lose, his only issue was keeping out of foul trouble and consistency, but he was a very serviceable player for us, I think he will and could end up back here someday like in the next year or two, the knicks have signed a replacement so far for Nazr in Jackie Butler, same weight and height, but he is slated as "oves banging down low" so that could be good for us


----------

